# Disabling ACPI thermal monitoring



## Astrit (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm having quite a bit of trouble with the ACPI module, the thermal monitor gets tripped at the most inconvenient of times and forces my laptop to shutdown. Is there any way I can disable that section of the module? Here's my sysctl output for "hw.acpi.thermal.tzN":

sysctl: unknown oid 'hw.acpi.thermal.tzN'


----------



## richardpl (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice output btw.

Correct way to fix this is to make custom acpi_dsdt and put relevant line in loader.conf

I did in my case because it would spam console badly.

There is also hint for loader.conf that can completly disable acpi thermal code but that is very bad idea, because either there will be no cooling at all or it will be on maximum possible - you case may be different.


----------



## Astrit (Mar 27, 2010)

One of the first things I did was boot without loading the ACPI module, which resulted in no soundcard support... which didn't make sense. Looking through the handbook I am unable to find an entry for making a custom DSDT entry, would you please point me to some directions?


----------



## richardpl (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=us&...ook+dsdt&meta=&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## aragon (Mar 27, 2010)

Try add this to /boot/loader.conf:


```
debug.acpi.disabled="thermal"
```

And reboot...


----------



## priyadarshan (Jan 15, 2020)

aragon said:


> Try add this to /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you for this, it helped with FreeBSD 12.1 on a Hetzner server.


----------

